# FreeBSD open-vm-tools installed but not working.



## wpostma (Nov 22, 2012)

I am not seeing any difference in behaviour of my FreeBSD 9 guest OS install
since the Open-VM-Tools installation occurred.

(Go to /usr/ports/emulators/open-vm-tools, *make install*).

I installed the /usr/src tree using svn to check out the sources.

Everything seems to have installed without error. What do I try out next to get the VMWare integration working?

Warren


----------



## wpostma (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's the relevant bits from my /etc/rc.d


```
vmware_guest_vmblock_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmhgfs_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmmemctl_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmxnet_enable="YES"
vmware_guestd_enable="YES"
```


----------

